
Designing in the Open: My experiences with a transparent design process in Slack - dmalashock
http://duncanmalashock.com/blog/design/designing-in-the-open/
======
neilmack
Great overview! We're just starting to use Slack for content/design work and
beyond the nuts-and-bolts processes the biggest challenge is working in the
open. Will share your experiences with my team.

~~~
dmalashock
Thanks! I think the biggest challenges, for me, were the psychological ones.
This process was helpful and collaborative, but not overwhelming.

